# Samsung LED TV blauer Vertikaler Streifen



## AbsolutStorm (16. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,
Seit gut 2 Tagen habe ich bei einem sehr dunklen Bild immer 2x 1px breite, blaue Streifen.
Sind die LEDs dort defekt?
Gibt es Lösungen für dieses Problem?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mit freundlichen Grüßen
AbsolutStorm


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. Juni 2014)

Was schaust du tv? Oder blueray oder dvd?


----------



## AbsolutStorm (16. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Was schaust du tv? Oder blueray oder dvd?



Unrelevant. Bei allem. Das war gerade TV.


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. Juni 2014)

Oh bei allem. Dann befürchte ich das der ein fall für die garantie oder reperatur ist. 

Ich wüsste nicht das man led reparieren kann. 

Was man noch versuchen könnte die einstellungen des tv zu ändern und schauen ob das besser wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

Sieht aber eher nach einem defektem LCD aus und nicht nach defekten LEDs der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Also zurückschicken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2014)

Wie alt ist dein TV.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (16. Juni 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wie alt ist dein TV.



Der würde am 08.12.12 gekauft. Habe telekom (da habe ich ihn gekauft) schon mal angeschrieben.


----------



## clums (16. Juni 2014)

Das Panel ist kaputt und muss ausgetauscht werden. Beim Reperaturservice anrufen, Termin vereinbaren, fertig. Die kommen zu dir und tauschen es vor ort aus. Zumindest war das bei meinem so.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (16. Juni 2014)

clums schrieb:


> Das Panel ist kaputt und muss ausgetauscht werden. Beim Reperaturservice anrufen, Termin vereinbaren, fertig. Die kommen zu dir und tauschen es vor ort aus. Zumindest war das bei meinem so.



Das wäre ja super!
Bei der telekom dann melden oder bei samsung?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2014)

AbsolutStorm schrieb:


> Das wäre ja super!
> Bei der telekom dann melden oder bei samsung?


 Telekom.
Wieviel Zoll hat dein TV. Schau mal hier rein Servicecenter-Standorte Samsung


----------



## AbsolutStorm (17. Juni 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Telekom. Wieviel Zoll hat dein TV. Schau mal hier rein Servicecenter-Standorte Samsung



32Zoll.
Ja habe ich auch schon. Da ist sogar einer in der Nähe bei mir.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (17. Juni 2014)

Also Telekom hat mir gesagt, dass ich mich direkt an Samsung wenden soll.
Samsung wollte mir erst einen Reparateur vorbei schicken, dann aber nicht mehr, da ich "nur einen 32" TV habe und der noch zu den Kleingeräten zählt. Jetzt muss ich zu einem shop wo es in 3-5 Tagen repariert wird. Lasse es aber erst nach der WM machen. ^^


----------



## clums (17. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, wenn du mit denen sprichst, gerade nach der WM wo nicht alle nen heilen TV brauchen, dann geht das auch schneller.
Bei mir war der Reperateur ne halbe Stunde, hatte nicht einmal Zeit für einen Kaffee ^^ ^^


----------

